# Hardware issue - screen inconsistency



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Early last week I noticed a bright spot had appeared on my screen. It is only very noticeable when the background is off-white or white; the spot appears to be much brighter and more white than the surrounding background. There is no color or brightness discrepancy with text or colored backgrounds. The affected area is around 1cm in diameter but can be easily picked out on light backgrounds.

Is this cause for alarm or concern? Given the horrendous luck I've had with VZW's certified replacement program (I get phones sent to me less functional than the ones I send in, hah), I'm reticent to pull the trigger on a warranty exchange if I don't have to. What could it be, and is it serious enough I should check out a warranty replacement?


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

A couple of different issues could be the cause. One being "Stuck" pixels, another being pressure from the battery compartment against the back of the screen.

Check to see if your battery door feels like it's binding or applying pressure when you slide it on and off. If it is your battery is either not stock, or it has warped due to overheating.

As for the stuck pixels possibility, in the market there are apps that are made specifically for unsticking pixels. You'll have to run the app anywhere from 5 minutes to overnight to fix the problem.

Hopefully its something that will eventually go away, in the event it will need to be replaced good luck. I'm on refurb number 3.


----------

